# Bindings for Size 18 boots?



## jinx (Nov 10, 2021)

I finally found a pair of snowboard boots that actually fit but am now struggling with finding bindings that will fit with my boots. I have Ride Bigfoot Snowboard boots in size 18. I haven't bought a board yet because I'm doing it one piece at a time but I also know that will be a challenge. I used to cram my feet into size 16s and would rent and it was doing some real damage to my feet so I just can't do that anymore. 

I'm 6'7" and 255 pounds so something smaller wouldn't work. I'm hoping someone out there has some sort of thoughts, I know the boots go up to size 22 so other people have to be struggling with this!


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Wow, size 18? @Wiredsport has to have a look at this one!


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

jinx said:


> I finally found a pair of snowboard boots that actually fit but am now struggling with finding bindings that will fit with my boots. I have Ride Bigfoot Snowboard boots in size 18. I haven't bought a board yet because I'm doing it one piece at a time but I also know that will be a challenge. I used to cram my feet into size 16s and would rent and it was doing some real damage to my feet so I just can't do that anymore.
> 
> I'm 6'7" and 255 pounds so something smaller wouldn't work. I'm hoping someone out there has some sort of thoughts, I know the boots go up to size 22 so other people have to be struggling with this!



Check the K2 formula XL, it goes up to size 15 and has an expandable footbed, also very burly construction for you damn chupacabras, not sure you’ll find a mfgt spec for size 18 unfortunately


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

Holy crap!!! Size 18??? I'm trying to picture twice the size of my foot. Are you from another planet?? Just kidding. You definitely need to post your feet measurement (length & width) and let Wiredsport take a look to make sure. Good luck!!


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

SushiLover said:


> Holy crap!!! Size 18??? I'm trying to picture twice the size of my foot. Are you from another planet?? Just kidding. You definitely need to post your feet measurement (length & width) and let Wiredsport take a look to make sure. Good luck!!


Why try? I demand photos or it didn't happen... @Wiredsport can instruct you how to take such photos with measurements.


----------



## Plodder10 (Mar 11, 2018)

do Ride not make bindings to suit their own snowboard boots?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Rome Crux fits huge.


----------



## jinx (Nov 10, 2021)

Plodder10 said:


> do Ride not make bindings to suit their own snowboard boots?


I called and was put on hold with Ride regarding the matter, I gave up after being on hold because I had to go back to work. From my research people say no and seem to run into the issue with over size 15 boots (really over size 13 people start struggling). I was searching through all the threads and this one was the most helpful but since it's old a lot of the items are no longer available. Got Size 16+ Boots? (I have a solution for you!)

So my goal is to call Ride again with the hopes of getting someone on the phone because it seems ridiculous to make a product that no other products work with.


----------



## jinx (Nov 10, 2021)

jinx said:


> I finally found a pair of snowboard boots that actually fit but am now struggling with finding bindings that will fit with my boots. I have Ride Bigfoot Snowboard boots in size 18. I haven't bought a board yet because I'm doing it one piece at a time but I also know that will be a challenge. I used to cram my feet into size 16s and would rent and it was doing some real damage to my feet so I just can't do that anymore.
> 
> I'm 6'7" and 255 pounds so something smaller wouldn't work. I'm hoping someone out there has some sort of thoughts, I know the boots go up to size 22 so other people have to be struggling with this!


For reference, these are the boots I have in size 18: Bigfoot Snowboard Boots


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Jack87 said:


> Why try? I demand photos or it didn't happen... @Wiredsport can instruct you how to take such photos with measurements.


Make sure you attach the panoramic lens📸


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

I'd imagine if Ride is making size 18 boots, then they would have a binding to to with them. Maybe email Evo.com (and Ride) and see what they have for your giant feets. Weston and Arbor make a good selection of big wide boards. Luckily for you, wide boards are all the rage now-a-days, so I think you'll have an easier time with the board than the bindings. Good luck.


----------



## Ldonn (Dec 19, 2021)

jinx said:


> I finally found a pair of snowboard boots that actually fit but am now struggling with finding bindings that will fit with my boots. I have Ride Bigfoot Snowboard boots in size 18. I haven't bought a board yet because I'm doing it one piece at a time but I also know that will be a challenge. I used to cram my feet into size 16s and would rent and it was doing some real damage to my feet so I just can't do that anymore.
> 
> I'm 6'7" and 255 pounds so something smaller wouldn't work. I'm hoping someone out there has some sort of thoughts, I know the boots go up to size 22 so other people have to be struggling with this!


Have you had any luck finding bindings? My cousin is also getting size 18 boots for Christmas so we are going through the exact same thing you are. 
Ride the Perfect Ultrawide Snowboard 
Check this out when you are ready to buy a board.


----------



## jinx (Nov 10, 2021)

Ldonn said:


> Have you had any luck finding bindings? My cousin is also getting size 18 boots for Christmas so we are going through the exact same thing you are.
> Ride the Perfect Ultrawide Snowboard
> Check this out when you are ready to buy a board.


Unfortunately I haven’t had luck, I’m currently waiting on a call from someone at RIDE who is “more appropriate” to discuss this with I guess, I’ve gone through a chain of people who keep sending me to other people. I’ll post here if I have any luck!


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

jinx said:


> Unfortunately I haven’t had luck, I’m currently waiting on a call from someone at RIDE who is “more appropriate” to discuss this with I guess, I’ve gone through a chain of people who keep sending me to other people. I’ll post here if I have any luck!


unfortunately no “mainstream” company makes a size 18 binding, The XL K2 formula or lein AT XL will take you to a size 15 and the have extendable footbeds which my get you a bit further, Rome is owned by K2 so you may have some similar success but producing bindings for size 18 isn’t a thing, you may have luck going to a custom binding shop but most only have bases up to 13, unfortunately, as I’m sure you are used to, there just aren’t enough size 18 riders to make production runs economical at that size

Edit: Meant Ride


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Elevation212 said:


> Rome is owned by Nidecker


Fixed
Updated: ride is owned by k2


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

bseracka said:


> Fixed


Ye I fucked that, meant ride, thanks for the fix!


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

I'd be willing to bet my left leg and right arm you don't need size 18 boots. Get correct fitting boots and your binding search will get immensely easier.


----------



## jinx (Nov 10, 2021)

lab49232 said:


> I'd be willing to bet my left leg and right arm you don't need size 18 boots. Get correct fitting boots and your binding search will get immensely easier.


Not accurate or helpful unfortunately. Definitely a very large man who needs custom everything.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

jinx said:


> Not accurate or helpful unfortunately. Definitely a very large man who needs custom everything.


The problem is you said you'd been using size 16 boots. If size 18 is your real size _in snowboard boots_ (not shoes/trainers), it would be physically impossible to get your feet into size 16's. So something doesn't add up.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

SushiLover said:


> Holy crap!!! Size 18??? I'm trying to picture twice the size of my foot. Are you from another planet?? Just kidding. You definitely need to post your feet measurement (length & width) and let Wiredsport take a look to make sure. Good luck!!


This could be Wiredsport's greatest ever challenge???


----------



## jinx (Nov 10, 2021)

Radialhead said:


> The problem is you said you'd been using size 16 boots. If size 18 is your real size _in snowboard boots_ (not shoes/trainers), it would be physically impossible to get your feet into size 16's. So something doesn't add up.


Sorry for the confusion. When I was a teenager I would cram my feet into size 16's, this is no longer possible. Basically it was foot binding and that was over 15 years ago, I've gained weight since then and my feet definitely have spread out in general. As an adult I have not found anything that fits my needs for snowboarding and so haven't done it in years. Currently my plan is to work with a local snowboarding shop to make custom bindings because I just can't figure out any other option. I hope they are willing to work with me but I know the price is going to hurt. I find it extremely frustrating that companies can sell boots that are impossible to actually use.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Have you looked at hardboot options? The Rise of Hardboot Snowboarding | Teton Gravity Research


----------



## jinx (Nov 10, 2021)

I haven't, I'll look into it!


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

jinx said:


> * I've gained weight since then and my feet definitely have spread out in general. *


That right there kind of proves all of our point. Thats increasing the width of your foot, you don't make up for width by adding length which is what sizing up is. Are you scared of getting your feet measured? 2 minutes no work and you can get real answers for your question, come join the boot sizing cult!


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

jinx said:


> I haven't, I'll look into it!


I believe @wrathfuldeity uses them.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

lab49232 said:


> That right there kind of proves all of our point. Thats increasing the width of your foot, you don't make up for width by adding length which is what sizing up is. Are you scared of getting your feet measured? 2 minutes no work and you can get real answers for your question, come join the boot sizing cult!


He's going to be way bigger than 14 though, which is the largest size Burton do in wide boots as far as I know. Still might fit in something weird like Adidas I guess. Don't know what TM-2 go up to in wide models.


----------



## jinx (Nov 10, 2021)

lab49232 said:


> That right there kind of proves all of our point. Thats increasing the width of your foot, you don't make up for width by adding length which is what sizing up is. Are you scared of getting your feet measured? 2 minutes no work and you can get real answers for your question, come join the boot sizing cult!


Hah, I feel that it's getting missed that cramming my feet into those was 15 years ago (note I said I was a teen so I was smaller as a human), my feet kept growing, if it helps I wasn't this tall at the time either. The current boots were bought after being measured by a Ride associate in store in Seattle so I'm not afraid of being sized. I appreciate the thought but I'm more asking about assistance with fitting a binding for the size 18 boots that I own versus arguing my size, which the focus seems to have switched to.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Weather it's size 16 or 18, this is a tough one. BTW, as far as the foot spreading out, both my wife and I have experienced that recently. We both moved up 1/2 a size with our last pair of boots. As you age, your arch flattens and that increases the length and/or width of your foot.


----------



## jinx (Nov 10, 2021)

Ldonn said:


> Have you had any luck finding bindings? My cousin is also getting size 18 boots for Christmas so we are going through the exact same thing you are.
> Ride the Perfect Ultrawide Snowboard
> Check this out when you are ready to buy a board.


Did your cousin find anything?


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

jinx said:


> Hah, I feel that it's getting missed that cramming my feet into those was 15 years ago (note I said I was a teen so I was smaller as a human), my feet kept growing, if it helps I wasn't this tall at the time either. The current boots were bought after being measured by a Ride associate in store in Seattle so I'm not afraid of being sized. I appreciate the thought but I'm more asking about assistance with fitting a binding for the size 18 boots that I own versus arguing my size, which the focus seems to have switched to.


Good luck with that. I assume Ride didn't have an answer for you. Seems like if they make a size 18 boot they should make a binding for it. I'd understand if the binding is just out of stock, but if they don't make one at all, that's bad business. Good luck, you face a challenging issue. It's one thing to have big feet, but yours are beyond big...


----------



## jinx (Nov 10, 2021)

Yeah, it was unfortunate because in store they made it sound like all we had to do was call corporate but it seems that wasn't the case. They do not have an answer, they just try to talk to me about buying a new board. 

It has been a journey finding everything including clip-in bike shoes (found a pair in Germany that fit!) but I've been pretty lucky that big shoes are becoming easier to find in general, even if they have to be special ordered.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

jinx said:


> Hah, I feel that it's getting missed that cramming my feet into those was 15 years ago (note I said I was a teen so I was smaller as a human), my feet kept growing, if it helps I wasn't this tall at the time either. The current boots were bought after being measured by a Ride associate in store in Seattle so I'm not afraid of being sized. I appreciate the thought but I'm more asking about assistance with fitting a binding for the size 18 boots that I own versus arguing my size, which the focus seems to have switched to.


Ehh, that can be a standard response in Seattle...or at least they said the similar when looking for boots years ago...but I'm on the small end of the spectrum 6.5/mondo 24. Oh we'll call corporate or you can order a pair for the production line...ya right...the only ones that got that service were the "team pros."...cause I called and emailed.

With 18's do you even need a board?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Here's an idea. Find some old metal ride spi's, bent metal or some other metal based bindings. Cut them in half, then plate/screw/weld them to an underlying aluminum plate. Or you could manufacture some baseless bindings like the old ones and then just plate it and get some new straps...use a set of big high backs. If you know your binding angles, then just drill holes in the plate and some longer binding screws.


----------



## Ldonn (Dec 19, 2021)

jinx said:


> I finally found a pair of snowboard boots that actually fit but am now struggling with finding bindings that will fit with my boots. I have Ride Bigfoot Snowboard boots in size 18. I haven't bought a board yet because I'm doing it one piece at a time but I also know that will be a challenge. I used to cram my feet into size 16s and would rent and it was doing some real damage to my feet so I just can't do that anymore.
> 
> I'm 6'7" and 255 pounds so something smaller wouldn't work. I'm hoping someone out there has some sort of thoughts, I know the boots go up to size 22 so other people have to be struggling with this!


Actually have a solution! Flow xl bindings will fit a size 18 boot.


----------



## jinx (Nov 10, 2021)

Ldonn said:


> Actually have a solution! Flow xl bindings will fit a size 18 boot.


Seriously?! Do you know which ones? I just did a quick search but didn’t know if you meant a specific one. I see that the stormtrooper ones fit 11-15.


----------



## jinx (Nov 10, 2021)

So while I was unable to find any options that were already created and ready to sell but the good news is that I was lucky enough to find a local company (Boardworks Tech Shop, they're awesome to work with and enthusiastic about problem solving!) that was excited by the challenge and they made custom bindings for the size 18 boots. So stoked for once to have boots that actually fit perfectly that don't make me feel like I'm breaking my toes to fit into and now I have bindings to match. Now doing research into boards that will be a good fit but I am currently looking into a Skunk Ape board like the shop recommended. Wanted to give an update for those who asked!


----------



## Kinobandito (Oct 19, 2021)

You could try a speed strap- they take a little getting used to but would accomodate your giant feet: Speed Strap – Snow White Technologies


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

jinx said:


> So while I was unable to find any options that were already created and ready to sell but the good news is that I was lucky enough to find a local company (Boardworks Tech Shop, they're awesome to work with and enthusiastic about problem solving!) that was excited by the challenge and they made custom bindings for the size 18 boots. So stoked for once to have boots that actually fit perfectly that don't make me feel like I'm breaking my toes to fit into and now I have bindings to match. Now doing research into boards that will be a good fit but I am currently looking into a Skunk Ape board like the shop recommended. Wanted to give an update for those who asked!


Johnny is a good guy and does stellar work, he is my go to for board work


----------

